# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Mashkulli i parë në botë shtatzënë, pret fëmijën e tretë

## Nete

Thomas Beatie, i njohur në mbarë botën si burri shtatzënë, i cili është bërë mama për të dytën herë para pak kohësh, raportohet se është duke pritur edhe fëmijën e tij të tretë. Beatie, nga Oregoni, tran ss ek suali i njohur, ka nxjerrë në jetë para pak muajsh një bebe mashkull, i cili gëzon shëndet të plotë me lindje natyrale, një lajm ky që ka çuditur botën. Ndërsa sipas mediave, Beatie tani është përsëri shtatzënë me fëmijën e tretë të tij. Shtatzënia e parë e tij ngjalli shumë reagime në opinionin në mbarë botën.Thomas, 35-vjeçar, ka kryer një seri ndërhyrjesh për ndërrimin e sek sit duke mbajtur organet sek suale femërore dhe u cilësua juridikisht si femër nga një gjykatë në Havai. Ai kishte vendosur të bënte patjetër fëmijë, pasi gruaja e tij nuk mund ti bënte dot.


Kam degjuar te ndrrojne gjini,por edhe te lindin femije e pabesuar :sarkastik: 

te pakten te ishte dukur edhe si femer biles: :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ky eshte fundi i botes qe thonin te vjetrit, nuk do shembet me vertet  :perqeshje:

----------


## A.LePuLush

Eshte femer. kthyer ne "burre".

----------


## bebi im

po ky nuk eshte mashkull se ka organe femerore...
po mire gruaja ka marre organe mashkullore tani se nuk po kuptoj gje une, si funksionoka ky cift... kush e paska lene shtatzane kete mashkull, se gruaja jo iher...
o zot i madh cfare po na shohin syte...

----------


## A.LePuLush

> po ky nuk eshte mashkull se ka organe femerore...
> po mire gruaja ka marre organe mashkullore tani se nuk po kuptoj gje une, si funksionoka ky cift... kush e paska lene shtatzane kete mashkull, se gruaja jo iher...
> o zot i madh cfare po na shohin syte...


nje shiringe mbushur  me sperm  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

ev ev po de ...femnat le ta lene ma kete pune hahah.....

----------


## mia@

E vetshpallura "mashkull", duhej te ishte titulli, lol. Kthehet ne mashkull per te bere rolin e femres, nenes?! Te cuditshem jane dhe keta tranvestitet!

----------


## Izadora

> E vetshpallura "mashkull", duhej te ishte titulli, lol. Kthehet ne mashkull per te bere rolin e femres, nenes?! Te cuditshem jane dhe keta tranvestitet!


Ky eshte tranvestit vetem me mjeker , se nga pjesa tjeter mund ta quash lesbike .

----------


## _MALSORI_

pse nuk e jepni lajmin te plote por beni skupe te tilla..kjo nuk eshte mashkull por femer..eshte lindur ne hawai si femer dhe deri ne moshen 19 vjeqare ajo ka jetuar si femer..pra cdo gje e kishte femerore duke pershire edhe organet gjenitale dhe pjesen ku krijohet femija..ne moshen 19 vjeqare ajo fillon te marre hormone per ti dhene vetes pamjen mashkullore dhe mori emrin thomas..ne pamje i shendrrua ne mashkull por ne brendesi ajo ishte femer..kishte organet gjenitale femerore dhe mbi te gjitha kishte organin e ngjizjes se femijes..tash i ra ndermend qe me ane te fertilitetit artificial te beje femije..

thjeshte te mendonit vetem nje fakt  qe mashkulli nuk ka organ per ngjizjen e femijes dhe te mos e besonit kete shkrim..plus gjera te tjera qe i ka vetem femra ..para se te besoni dicka shtrydheni trurin..

----------


## Station

> Eshte femer. kthyer ne "burre".


Dreqi e mori, kur lexova titullin menjëher më vajti mëndja tek Brari sepse vetëm ai gënjen në mënyrë kaq të pa cipë. :pa dhembe:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Explorer

Epo c'jeni duke na e thyer kukurecin me kete far majmuni a majmuneshe!

O milet !

Ky nuk eshte burre por eshte grua. 

Mos bini ne provokime naive, se s'ka dhe s'do te kete shanse qe prej burrit te linde femije.....

He c'na ka gjetur, edhe dikush dikush do te thoshte qe pula e ka prejardhjen prej krokodilit( sikur thoshte xhaxhi Darvin ) edhe kete do te besonim.

----------


## Nete

Nese eshte grua,si paska edhe mjekerr pra :perqeshje: 

Edhe mua mu duk e pabesueshme !no coment :i hutuar:

----------


## bebi im

> Nese eshte grua,si paska edhe mjekerr pra
> 
> Edhe mua mu duk e pabesueshme !no coment


ka mjekerr se ka marre hormone mashkullore, pra nga gjysma e lart eshte mashkull nga gjysma e poshte eshte femer, merr vesh cfare behet? :kryqezohen:

----------


## Nete

> ka mjekerr se ka marre hormone mashkullore, pra nga gjysma e lart eshte mashkull nga gjysma e poshte eshte femer, merr vesh cfare behet?


Ok me e mora vesh,se ta shpifka....flm :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bebi im

> Ok me e mora vesh,se ta shpifka....flm


une per zotin kur e pashe fillimisht temen u gezova me thene te drejten, se mendova me veten time tia ngec burrit shtatzanine... :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> une per zotin kur e pashe fillimisht temen u gezova me thene te drejten, se mendova me veten time tia ngec burrit shtatzanine...


Ashtu mendova edhe une,thash iu hjek edhe nje dert me i madhe femrave  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Maqellarjot

Si mund te jeni juve te pakenaqura kur i  vetmi qellim qe iu dha ne kete bot,eshte riprodhimi.  Shtatezania per ju eshte si oceani qe mban ujin.  Pa te nuk ka jete! Edhe kete poshtersi :perqeshje:  doni ta beni, tia kaloni shtatezanin burrit, sepse sote eshte e vetmja gje qe nuk ia keni ven kuriz :buzeqeshje:  Edhe ajo na duhet tani.

----------


## Marya

Do zoti te kete qumesht  :perqeshje:

----------


## bebi im

> Si mund te jeni juve te pakenaqura kur i  vetmi qellim qe iu dha ne kete bot,eshte riprodhimi.  Shtatezania per ju eshte si oceani qe mban ujin.  Pa te nuk ka jete! Edhe kete poshtersi doni ta beni, tia kaloni shtatezanin burrit, sepse sote eshte e vetmja gje qe nuk ia keni ven kuriz Edhe ajo na duhet tani.


jo mo e benim me grafik, femine e pare gruaja(meqe eshte me e zonja) dhe femijen e dyte burri(meqe eshte me trim) :kryqezohen:

----------


## bebi im

> Do zoti te kete qumesht


o goce ai ska tru, nuk do te dije femija i shkrete kujt ti thote mami e kujt ti thote babi, babin e ka gru, ndersa mamin e ka burre...

----------

